# 2013 VW CC repair manual - where to find?



## mrsteve7 (Jul 3, 2012)

Given this is a "repair-minded" forum, I though I'd ask the question ...
I've always purchased a repair manual for every car I've owned, and would like to locate a repair manual for my 2013 VW CC.

However, the only one I can locate is through Bentley Publishers for the 2009 model. I have to think there have been several updates since 2009, whether it be to wiring, etc. I understand it will largely be the same, but why not something more current?

Does anyone know how I can obtain a more current (if not exact) manual for this car?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 11, 2012)

*erWin*

This is where you need to look.

https://erwin.volkswagen.de/erwin/showHome.do


----------



## ElSupremo (Mar 22, 2012)

For US Residents, go here. You must register (free), but to get detailed information (wiring diagrams, etc.) there is a subscription cost. If I read it correctly, $35 buys you 1 day (24 hours?) of unlimited downloading.

There does not appear to be any single document "repair manual", it's broken up into specific areas and may not be comprehensive. Let us know if you do it and how relevant your information was.


----------

